
IRC like public chat for any website, without involving the site owner - Abishek_Muthian
https://relaychat.app/
======
Abishek_Muthian
I came across this because it was posted a solution for the need gap -
'YouTube like public chat for ecommerce websites'[1] on my problem validation
platform.

But it seems to suffer from 'Chicken and Egg' problem like any other network
based tool. Wanted to pick the minds of HN users on how that can be addressed
and if there is any other alternatives for the need gap itself?

[1][https://needgap.com/problems/141-youtube-like-public-chat-
fo...](https://needgap.com/problems/141-youtube-like-public-chat-for-
ecommerce-websites-chat-ecommerce)

------
zzo38computer
Can I use actual IRC, rather than needing a browser extension? I don't use
Chrome, and would like to use my own IRC client instead.

~~~
Abishek_Muthian
Even if we use our IRC client, I wonder whether it would be possible without
any form of browser extension as we need to get the URL of the web page on the
'browser'.

~~~
zzo38computer
It is possible, although a browser extension could still be provided for
convenience. One way would be to add a command to the IRC server which will
determine what channel to use for a given URL, I suppose. The user can then
copy it from the browser by themself, if they do not have the browser
extension to do that automatically.

